# Quick Poll



## Vance Henry (May 5, 2016)

Just curious.   Do you prefer to shoot one bow most of the time or shoot different bows on a regular basis,  depending on the circumstances?  Again, I'm just curious and thanks for your responses.


----------



## sawtooth (May 5, 2016)

I like to shoot all my bows, but I find that I'm most consistent when I shoot the same one on a regular basis.


----------



## Al33 (May 5, 2016)

I shoot several different bows, however, prior to a particular hunting season I will stick with just one. I have bows for deer and pigs and others for turkeys. I also have several I need to get rid of because I no longer shoot them due to their heavier draw weights.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 5, 2016)

I shoot more than one, equally bad, most days.


----------



## AnAvidArcher (May 5, 2016)

I usually shoot the main one I hunt with, but I own several.


----------



## Clipper (May 6, 2016)

I have a long bow for hunting from the ground and a short recurve for hunting from pop-ups and some tree stands.  I try to shoot both on a regular basis and will shoot the bow I plan to hunt with prior to if possible.


----------



## Dennis (May 6, 2016)

Barry Duggan said:


> I shoot more than one, equally bad, most days.


Same here for me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 6, 2016)

My shoulder tells me which bow I'm shootin on what particular day.


----------



## AllAmerican (May 6, 2016)

I have a favorite that I shoot and hunt with most of the time, but I mess with my others as well.  Actually just ordered another custom bow from HoBow!  Can't wait to get it.


----------



## RH Clark (May 6, 2016)

I own 7 or 8 and shoot any at any time but it might take a few shots to readjust to any particular bow. I have specialty bows. I shoot a 68"-70" ILF recurve just for targets, a longbow for most of my hunting, a recurve for bowfishing, a very short recurve for blinds or some stands.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 6, 2016)

I shoot 3 to 4 different bows during the year, recurves and longbows. They look so pitiful lying there in my hunting room. They say pick me pick me, I want to go, me, me, me. Just like kids.


----------



## SELFBOW (May 6, 2016)

I shoot a handful regularly but can grab any of the 15+ at anytime n get blood on it. I have maybe 4 "preferred" ones at the moment. Only my two newly acquired last weekend bows don't have blood on them.


----------



## mudcreek (May 6, 2016)

I got one special bow for turkeys and a Big Jim for everything else.


----------



## oldfella1962 (May 6, 2016)

I have three hunting recurves and I divide my time up equally among them all (target shooting at my 3D deer in the backyard. I don't have a "favorite" and will rotate all three during the upcoming season. They are all close in draw weight (38,40, and 43#) and shoot the same arrows.


----------



## Barebowyer (May 7, 2016)

I primarily shoot the same bow prior to and during deer season but a little shorter bow to accommodate pop up blinds etc..  either one can go to the deer stand with me but one is noticeably quieter than the other IMO..


----------



## frankwright (May 7, 2016)

I shoot two or three on a regular basis but before deer season I will stick to one and if I kill a deer I will start carrying another.
Mostly longbows but I have one recurve I have never killed with.


----------



## markland (May 11, 2016)

I shoot 1 bow only and have a 2nd one setup identical for a back up, don't need any other issues affecting me when I go hunt!


----------



## oldfella1962 (May 11, 2016)

I have finally decided on which of my three will be my "primary" for hunting. It's the oldest (1959 Cravotta Brothers Blackhawk Bee) but it's the lightest at around 1# in weight and quietest by far, and hits exactly where I look. It is not "dead in the hand" so you can actually _feel_ the shot which I like. It's almost like shooting a longbow really but with a little more zip to it. It really is a "they don't make em' like that anymore" type of recurve!


----------



## vin-man (May 12, 2016)

I only own one recurve at this time. It's a Damon Howatt Hunter.


----------



## robert carter (May 12, 2016)

I probably hunt with 3-4 a year. If a bow don`t shoot the same as my others I don`t keep them. RC


----------



## jerry russell (May 14, 2016)

One bow.


----------



## bam_bam (May 16, 2016)

I have 3 but shoot just one. Hoping to get good with it one day.


----------



## deast1988 (May 16, 2016)

I have 2 long bows same specs different weights if I have room loc-on I'm toting one of those. 

I have a compact recurve that's my tight spot bow.


----------



## chenryiv (May 17, 2016)

I enjoyed shooting them all, but over the last couple of years, I've been devoted to Hill style bows.  I've got a couple between 48# to 55# and let mood determine which on i shoot.  However, before the hunting season I stick to 1.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 19, 2016)

After much hard work, in the backyard, I have finally singled out one bow I can shoot much worse than all the rest.


----------



## Vance Henry (May 19, 2016)

chenryiv said:


> I enjoyed shooting them all, but over the last couple of years, I've been devoted to Hill style bows.  I've got a couple between 48# to 55# and let mood determine which on i shoot.  However, before the hunting season I stick to 1.


C4, What brand Hill Style bow is your preferred?


----------



## stubshaft (May 20, 2016)

I have five recurves and four longbows in all.  I usually rotate shooting them.  One month it may be longbows and the next month recurves.  I find that if I don't do this SWMBO will grumble about my bows "just sitting around" and that I should sell off some of them.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 20, 2016)

bam_bam said:


> I have 3 but shoot just one. Hoping to get good with it one day.



I hear ya buddy! I keep thinking I'll get good with one but so far just average.  I'm not bad inside 15.


----------



## dpoole (May 21, 2016)

Barry Duggan said:


> After much hard work, in the backyard, I have finally singled out one bow I can shoot much worse than all the rest.



Must not be the one you WON the shoot with last weekend at SGTP


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 21, 2016)

dpoole said:


> Must not be the one you WON the shoot with last weekend at SGTP



I still say it was rigged.


----------

